

Why Your Parents Fear Technology - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/2011/12/08/why-your-parents-fear-technology/

======
angdis
While I am sure that mindset of the [older] users has something to do with it,
I do think that a failure of design is also an important factor.

As eyes loose the ability to focus on small fonts and fingers get less nimble,
things like cell phones are a pain in the ass to use. As far as I know, no
mobile phone designs have ever successfully addressed the needs of older
people. They all pretty much suck to use if you're older than ~70.

